# Islamorada for a day



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like you had a great weekend, The keys are one of my favorite places as well.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Good Job! Definitely an action packed day!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good report. Always fun to be out with the family.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Good job Eric


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

When I was that age, catching those fish would have been a thrill. Hell, what am I talking about. I'd still like to catch that grouper.

Nice photos too!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool report and neat pictures!  Looks like some great family time.


----------

